# Local Divers



## TailTickler (Mar 23, 2019)

I recently purchased a new Worldcat. In the process of rigging it up for diving. Looking for a few people who like to get out weekly. I will be going out on weekends and during the week. Will never be more than 4-5 people. The boat will be equipped with Dual Dan Oxygen Bottles. Spear fishing or just blowing bubbles as long as you are experienced and comfortable in the water. Not looking for free loaders either. Cost is simple. We launch the boat full of fuel. When we get back we fill it back up. The cost of the fuel is split between everyone onboard, minus me. Figure my share is maintenance, boat note, etc. Two people will always stay on the boat while divers are down. I will have it setup where we either throw a bouy line over board with a weight to mark the area or hard tie in. I also travel to the keys often during Lobster season so if you’ve ever wanted to go, it is a blast. Shoot me a message if you’re interested.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal for divers who don't have a boat. I would have jumped at the opportunity back when I was diving regularly. Congratulations on the World Cat. Very nice boats.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I’d be all over this, but I have a baby due in a month


----------



## TailTickler (Mar 23, 2019)

Anytime one of you want to go out let me know. Through out all my years of owning a boat I find a lot of people have a problem with the Fuel part. There’s a ton of people out there who like the idea as long as they can hand over a $20 bill and leave as soon as we get back to the dock. Lol. I’m to particular about my boats so I do not ask anyone to even help clean it.


----------



## Vlad (Jun 19, 2019)

Best regards! And I wish you best friends!)


----------



## CrimsonTide1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Please put me on your call list
Alan 8504505295
Thanks!


----------



## Vlad (Jun 19, 2019)

Alan, thank you.
It’s my mistake, that I didn’t text to local forum’s people in advance.
I have been in Pensacola for 3 days as part of our 1 month drive from the West to the East of the America. 
I’m Russian sea lover from Moscow and use any possibility to dive or swim anywhere))
We are in Washington already))
Best regards, Vlad


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck diving and rigging your Cat. Hope you find regular dive buddy's..


----------



## anj1204 (Aug 21, 2017)

Absolutely. I am definitely interested. I will be gone for the month of july diving in Saipan but when i return i would def be down to pitch in for some spear fishing.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

I have a last-minute trip tomorrow leaving around six coming back around noon and need another Diver/ Spearo? Leaving out of Pensacola ..


----------



## danthedove (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey man. Id love to come out with yall if you are still going out. I just moved down to perdido and looking to get involved with some spearfishing. I am new to spearfishing, but I am a certified scuba diver and strong swimmer. please let me know!


----------

